# page saves in XP



## kbs2244

I an now running Windows XP. Upgraded from 98.
I surf a lot, and like to save pages that are of intrest.
98 would save theses pages in two parts. A folder with all the PICS and a regular file with the text.
My old machine had a real small HD, so I taught myself enough HTML to be able to edit out all the "fluff" from both parts of a page save and keep only the real information. I do not expect to want to read cars ads in 2 or 4 years when I open these files.
In 98 I was able to open the file, then Edit it with notepad. 
I cannot do this in XP. The page is saved as one file and the Edit function is not turned on.
How can I get into these files and get rid of the fluff?


----------



## MinConst

You might be saving a page that is not html. There are newer codes being use and you won't be able to edit their pages. If it is an html page nothing has changed. Look at the file extension like the one above in the address bar it ends in .php. Not htm or html. Save this page and editing it is all but not possible. They are more or less created on the server as needed. Really has nothing to do with your OS.


----------



## NothingsLevel

You're saving it wrong. There are 2 options for saving a file in IE, one as HTML + images, one as a "package" which bundles everything together. But really, you're creating a lot of unnecessary work for yourself.

I quit using IE YEARS ago. Do yourself a favor and upgrade to Firefox or Opera. Firefox has an add-on available called AdBlock Plus which will hide the ads completely while you're browsing.

Then you can print the pages to PDF (get a free PDF print driver like PDF Creator) and save yourself all that time. PDF as a format will be around for a very, very long time and will preserve the appearance of the pages you save (including not seeing hte ads you blocked with AdBlock Plus).


----------



## space_coyote

^^^^

I find it almost impossible to surf now without firefox and the updated Adblock filters! It's amazing.... I never realized how many ads were on the forums until I started using my wife's laptop (which works well from the couch  )


----------



## pmacedo

I'd try switching to a different browser. Sometimes you can cheat things by going to IE and doing a save through there. A handy plugin for this is the IE tab for firefox. You can right click the page and choose 'open in IE tab' so that you can use the IE functionality within firefox


----------



## pmacedo

Oh... and If you were using IE already... Try Firefox instead!


----------



## kbs2244

Thanks for the replys.
I am stuck with IE for now. Firefox maybe, but not yet.
I will try and see what the file extentions are.
But something I just noticed when opening one of the files yesterday was that it seem to go online!
Could it be that I am not actually saving the data localy, but just the address, and opening the file just sends me to wherever it is stored on the net?


----------



## NothingsLevel

kbs2244 said:


> Thanks for the replys.
> I am stuck with IE for now. Firefox maybe, but not yet.


Why is that?
I


kbs2244 said:


> But something I just noticed when opening one of the files yesterday was that it seem to go online!
> Could it be that I am not actually saving the data localy, but just the address, and opening the file just sends me to wherever it is stored on the net?


It's possible - what's the file size? And the extension? It's also possible that when you save the page, it's still referencing one or more items online, so IE is trying to go out and find them.

Like I said before, if you're looking to save the content for later, the easiest solution is Firefox plus AdBlock (to strip the ads), then print to PDF.


----------



## fierysun

Have you tried using Google Notebook? It's a browser add-on. I use it to clip parts of web pages. It allows me to categorize the clips with url trace backs.


----------



## kbs2244

I am stuck with IE for now due to support issues. (Although I seem to have the thin holiday crew stuck on this issue.)
I don't have any pop-up problems. My filters take care of that.

I am playing with the different save options. I didn't realize there was more than one. 
If I find one that is the same as what I am used to, how do I make it the default save option?
If I dig out my old machine with 98 on it can I check what was the default save option? Was ther more than one under 98? 

I think I am saving the actual data localy. The going online problem seems to be in the ads that are part of the HTML saved. 
(The display ads mixed in with the data and along the edges of the page.)
I have opened a few test copies in Notebook and fooled around with the HTML. Not the way I am used to, and it dosn't save it right. But I can cut out the code that goes online so that when I reopen the file it dosn't go online.

I will continue my quest, but any guiding is helpful.


----------



## NothingsLevel

You can still print to PDF from IE using PDFCreator. You'll still have the ads in there, but you won't have the "going online" problem. And the PDF format will be around for a very long time, and won't change how it's displayed at all.

What "support" do you need to download Firefox, click a couple times, and run it? If it's a matter of not having admin rights on the computer, get PortableFirefox, which you can put anywhere and run, no installation required.


----------



## kbs2244

As I was entering that I was remembering that under 98, before I did the "save as" I was able to click on "Edit with note pad" in the "file" menu.
That is what is missing now and that was where I did my editing.
I may be asking the wrong question.
Is there a way to keep the "edit with notepad" function open before I do a file save?
Is that one of the default file type options?
Is it something the people sending the page have control over?
I just checked this page, the DIY chatroom, and it is avaible to me.
"Save as" want to save this page as a .MHT


----------



## kbs2244

I do need to be able to cut and past out of these saved files. 
Can I do that with the free PDF version?
That is why I have been keeping them in HTML 
I like to go to the "Print" option that many of the pages have. That cuts off a lot of the ads. But then some of them seem to turn off the save to disk ability of the print style display. 
If I run into one that just will not let me save it I have even cut from the online screen into a .DOC if I feel the data is worth it.


----------



## NothingsLevel

kbs2244 said:


> I do need to be able to cut and past out of these saved files.
> Can I do that with the free PDF version?
> That is why I have been keeping them in HTML


You should be able to, with a decent PDF reader. Costs you nothing to try, so why not experiment?


----------



## NothingsLevel

kbs2244 said:


> I like to go to the "Print" option that many of the pages have. That cuts off a lot of the ads. But then some of them seem to turn off the save to disk ability of the print style display.


That's not possible. A web page cannot disable your ability to save the page, unless they're using IE's modal option for opening new windows. In which case the operator(s) of the site should be taken out back and shot.


----------



## kbs2244

Well, all I know is that I sometmes get a "Web page could not be saved"
message.
Sometimes on the "print" page but not the orginal, and sometimes on the orginal as well.
You should know that a lot of these pages are from forguin newspapers.

Meanwhile I think I am about 90% there.
If I save the files as ".htm .html" I get the folder for all the pics, graphics, etc that I am used to and another file that is the .html as text.
I can edit out the ad graphics in the folder and keep any photos of graphs, etc. And I can edit the text file in note pad as I am used to doing

The one thing that is still different is that if I don't want any of the stuff in the folder, when I delete it, it takes the text file with it into the recycle bin. 
I have to go into the recycle bin a restore only the text file. That leaves the folder in the recycle bin.


----------



## cinnabon

How about just putting them under Favorites?


----------



## Guest

I'd recommend you install Doro PDF Writer. It's free and all it does is create a new printer on your system. Select this printer from the print menu and it will print the webpage to a single PDF file. I'd use Firefox as a browser with the AdBlock Plus extension to remove the ads before you ever have to print them.


----------



## contractorjack

kbs2244 said:


> I an now running Windows XP. Upgraded from 98.
> I surf a lot, and like to save pages that are of intrest.
> 98 would save theses pages in two parts. A folder with all the PICS and a regular file with the text.
> My old machine had a real small HD, so I taught myself enough HTML to be able to edit out all the "fluff" from both parts of a page save and keep only the real information. I do not expect to want to read cars ads in 2 or 4 years when I open these files.
> In 98 I was able to open the file, then Edit it with notepad.
> I cannot do this in XP. The page is saved as one file and the Edit function is not turned on.
> How can I get into these files and get rid of the fluff?


If you absolutely insist on doing everything yourself, you could try clicking on "view page source" or "page source", which puts the source code into a notepad file, where you can put it together as a web page.

Mind you, it's very easy for trojans, spyware, and other viruses to enter your computer through saved html pages. You might be better served by copy-pasting text into document files instead.


----------

